# Transmission Case Leaking ??????



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well took my 05 M6 into the Dealer for oil change, they called me 2 hour's later and said that the transmission case was leaking. Car is still under warranty but they can't get to it until Monday. Anyone else had this problem ? I will keep everyone informed on mine, and how it comes out.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Where is it leaking? Only time I've ever heard of the M6's leaking is after a botched aftermarket B&M or GMM shifter installation.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, mine's got a slight leak too. It's showing at a bolt head but isn't enough to create a drip. I haven't taken it to the dealer yet and I'll be interested to learn what they find on yours.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

b a , I don't know where it is leaking. I haven't seen it, when they told me about it I told them to just keep it until they fixed it. Once I get it back I will give all the info... Oh, mine's all stock...


----------



## Proven Power (Oct 25, 2006)

I have seen some of them leaking just needs to be resealed at shifter assembly and transmission


----------

